# Reem Island - Which block?



## norampin

Hi All,

looking around it appears alot of flats are of bad build and facilitys/owners do nothing to sort the problems.

what are regarded as the higher spec flats that have few issues in Reem island - Abu dhabi ?

Sky tower looks nice? Anyone live there?

thanks!


----------



## Fossildog

Yes Sun and Sky are meant to be nice. Heard some bad things about Marina Square. Have looked at a couple of flats there and they were expensive and very small. A one bedroom in Al Maha tower was so small it would fit a bed and nothing else. There was literally no room for a bedside table to put an alarm clock. ALso the lift creaked in an alarming fashion when which you dont want to hear whilst being 40 floor up.

Also I believe any tower in Reem charges to tenant for cooling so factor this in to any decisions.


----------



## norampin

Fossildog said:


> Yes Sun and Sky are meant to be nice. Heard some bad things about Marina Square. Have looked at a couple of flats there and they were expensive and very small. A one bedroom in Al Maha tower was so small it would fit a bed and nothing else. There was literally no room for a bedside table to put an alarm clock. ALso the lift creaked in an alarming fashion when which you dont want to hear whilst being 40 floor up.
> 
> Also I believe any tower in Reem charges to tenant for cooling so factor this in to any decisions.


thank you

Mmm.

Thats not good at all!..

Would be keen to know if anyone on here lives in Sky tower?


----------



## Toms mum

Norampin

Did you find anywhere decent on Al Reem.? I have just posted asking for any info on the apartments there as we are moving out shortly. I had heard a few bad reports but was hoping that maybe things had settked down now that the blocks had been uo a while.


----------



## norampin

Hi,

As we are not moving for a few months im in no major rush.

I called a agent and she confirmed my thoughts.
the best on Reem are Sky and Sun towers. Although currently she believes both are completely full.

Another i am looking at is Etihad Towers, not in reem and a little more expensive.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I've lived in Sun Tower since August 2011 and still think it is the best in the city (far better gym and pool facilities than Etihad Towers). Energy efficiency is very high and there are recycling facilities on every floor (very rare in AD). In my two-bedroomed flat my combined bills (water, electric, district cooling) over last 12 months average approx. 120 Dirhams per month. There are many misunderstandings about the way district cooling works. With district cooling the electric bill is less than in a tower without district cooling (you are billed for the amount of chilled water used plus a monthly standing charge). I should add that I have my AC setting on "Auto" and never switch the AC off like some people might do.
Another advantage of Sun & Sky Towers (Al Shams) include the Khidmah maintenance which is really excellent (24 hours a day) and does preventative maintenance checks too. Also the Boutik mall which has Waitrose supermarket, a pharmacy, NBAD, beauty salon, plus an increasing number of cafes and restaurants.
I'd avoid Marina Sq. on Al Reem where there is poor maintenance apart from RAK Tower.


----------



## norampin

Alex, that is some extremely useful information thank you.

A few questions if you dont mind.

What are the general floor plans like in sun towers? 2bed 2 bath?
The estate agents websites are USELESS. with outdated pics that dont reflect the flats layout at all.
Does a 2 bed have a maids room in general? (Im looking at a 3 bed with maids room)

What are the facility's for kids like? 

The pool area and swings etc?

Any agents you would recommend for these towers?

Ive not been to Reem island nor eithad so at present im blind so apologies for the Qs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## metmanph

In Marina Square many of the flats have balconies, some of which overlook the communal gardens and swimming pools. May be a positive or a negative, depending on your point of view.


----------



## rsinner

Having spent about a month looking for a *2-bed apartment* in Reem Island, these are my observations [I moved from Dubai, where were spoilt by a very good apartment and community]:
1. Sun and Sky Tower - very good build. But not the "community" feel we were looking at. The pool and gym are amazing. The added convenience of the small mall, but ad 5 minutes to your commute to AD
2. We were looking for 2 bed + maids + balcony. The only one that fit the bill was Amaya tower, which is in one corner of the island and feels like the middle of nowhere. the two apartments that we saw there had tiny maids rooms, and the bedrooms were small
3. Bayview has 2 bed + maids (no balconies). But it is a small building and apparently fully occupied. Otherwise the best in terms of value for money
4. Tala tower is next to Bayview - not yet opened, but looks like it has balconies. 
5. Ocean Terrace - next to Bayview and Tala. Very good spacious apartments, and a great sunny pool. Just across the road from Geant. Apparently it has two bed + maids, but none were available. The building is almost full. The views from the apartments available were towards Reem Island and not that great.
6. Burooj views - okay layout but TINY kitchen. The apartment is not very spacious but not very tiny either. Plus side is that it has a balcony with a view.
7. Maha - TINY. has balconies though. May be good for a couple who need an additional storage space or the occasional guest bedroom
8. Marina Heights 2 - AGain, TINY. Same layout as Maha actually
9. Marina HEights 1 - has better sized 2 beds, and a decent balcony, but all the two beds have a view of Reem Island (meaning construction + sand)
10. Marina Blue - Saw some decent sized apartments (similar to MH1), but no balcony and the view is of the island.

All of #6-10 are next to each other, and have access to Geant just through the parking lot. They also have a pretty good community area

11. Al Durrah Tower - slightly away from the buildings above (meaning a 4-5 min walk to Geant). VERY spacious 2 beds, and the best kitchen we saw. Unfortunately the pool is tiny and no kids area. The reason we didnt take this was that only lower floors were available, with a view of the cranes (idle) bang opposite the window. 
12. RAK Tower - spacious, great views, but no balconies. The pool and kids area are great (but the pool only gets partial sunshine). A 7-min walk to Geant. We ended up taking a place here. The only other places we liked were Bayview and Ocean Terrace. 

#3-12 are all on Marina square. I think apart from Al Durrah and Bayview, all are managed by 360 Estate Management, who have been pretty responsive in my limited experience. I am not sure why pools and childrens playing areas would be built next to each other - just not safe, but this is how it is in all buildings. Also, this means that pools do not have a lot of privacy or at least quietness, if there are children playing around or families having BBQs 

13. There is a new tower Marina Bay by Damac which has recently opened. We even viewed an apartment there which was spacious and had a balcony (with great views). But it had a very weird layout for our taste. Also, the building is in the middle of nowhere (but not as far away as Amaya).

360 Estate Management have a VERY limited inventory of apartments. So you would probably need to use a private agent. I can recommend two very good agents for Reem, so do PM me if someone needs details. 
For SUn and SKy we used a private agent as well, but I had heard that you could rent directly from Sorouh (not sure). For AL Durrah, someone told me that you could directly rent from Aabar without paying any 5% fee, but when I called their leasing dept. they said they would charge 5% as well. Bayview is all from First Gulf Properties, so irrespective of whether you use an agent or not, you would need to pay a 5% charge.


----------



## norampin

Thanks again REALLY useful information thank you.

I will PM you now.

Sounds like everywhere is getting too full!

Couple of Qs.


Is 5% the norm fees then?

 Is it still a year upfront for rent?

Doe all 2 beds come with maids room? Is this the norm? Therefore i would look at a website for a 3 bed and automatillcally expect to have a maids room? Or is this not always the case?


Thanks again


----------



## rsinner

norampin said:


> Is 5% the norm fees then? For agents, yes. If you are lucky, you may be able to directly contact the landlord and so the fee will be zero. But some LLs like First Gulf Properties, still charge the 5% (for what "service", no ides)
> 
> Is it still a year upfront for rent? You can usually pay in 2 to 3 cheques nowadays (so, for example, for 3 cheque payment you are paying 4 months of rent at a time. But it is still a one year contract. And bouncing of cheques is a criminal offense in UAE.
> 
> Doe all 2 beds come with maids room? Is this the norm? Therefore i would look at a website for a 3 bed and automatillcally expect to have a maids room? Or is this not always the case? Not in Reem. We ultimately ended up without one. Only Bayview and OT seemed to have one, and probably some in Sun/Sky Towers. It will be mentioned in the ad.
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Answers in red above. I do not think that all units are occupied. Even in finished buildings units are being handed over in phases (for example, in Maha Tower, units above 34th floor have been handed over recently, and empty). In RAK Tower a number of units are empty because the developer was looking to sell them. But now they are being rented out instead. So instead of a flood of apartments, there is a trickle of empty units. Because ome of the units are utter rubbish (Maha, MH2), the better ones are obviously more in demand. But there are still quite a few options and do not be pressured into making a rushed decision.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Lower floors at Sun Tower have small flats with 1 and 2 bedrooms; higher typical layout changes to 2 and 3 bedrooms per floor (10 flats of which 2 have 3 bedrooms). There are no maids rooms that I am aware of (possibly this is different in the penthouse). The 2 bedroom layout at Sun Tower has one ensuite bathroom plus one shower room (large shower instead of bath).
Facilities for children at Sun and Sky towers include: shallow children's pool aka "baby pool" on level 5 next to the other pools plus one climbing frame under shade; outside at ground level are more play park facilities including swings (again, shaded). The outside facilities can be used by anyone and not just residents.
The mall area at ground level (called Boutik) is slowly improving. Currently it includes Waitrose supermarket, a pharmacy, NBAD branch with ATMs, nail salon and about 5 cafes. I'd recommend you go direct to the developer Sorouh for Sun and Sky Towers to avoid commission. Details are on the Sorouh website. All flats are let or sold but there are always people moving in and out.
Regarding comments about Amaya, while Al Reem Island doesn't have most of the planned bridges it does seem a long way. But for anyone who might also be considering Saadiyat, Al Raha, Al Reef, MBZ or Khalifa A it is still closer (and quicker) to Abu Dhabi's downtown area.


----------



## Eiffel

Dear rsinner,,,,wow. What a great post...so informative and well laid out...wish there were more reviews like this ....your post is so so valuable for all of us outside of uae frantically searching online and seeing nonsense photos that dont represent the apartments.... 

Thanks again
: )


----------



## rsinner

To be honest, I wrote the post only because I was also very confused about all the buildings, and actually let go of a good apartment because we were waiting for something better (and there was nothing better) - so hoping that others dont face the same problem. Took us more than a month, and quite a few visits from Dubai - not a pleasant drive. Ironically we had seen the same apartment the very first day and not opted for it because it did not have a balcony


----------



## Eiffel

You sharing your experiences will no doubt help so many of us reading your posts...thanks again : )


----------



## chain

Hi, 

I'm relocating to Abu Dhabi in the upcoming weeks and my idea is to look for a 1BR apartment on Al Reem.

This thread was really helpful to me. Thank you all who made it


----------



## fkw

Hello! This is extremely useful; thank you! I am new to this forum but am looking for the same thing on Reem Island - balcony, sea view, 2-bedroom. Could you please send me the names of the agents you recommend? I can't figure out how to PM  Any advice on which towers have sea views and balconies would be super helpful too. Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

fkw said:


> Hello! This is extremely useful; thank you! I am new to this forum but am looking for the same thing on Reem Island - balcony, sea view, 2-bedroom. Could you please send me the names of the agents you recommend? I can't figure out how to PM  Any advice on which towers have sea views and balconies would be super helpful too. Thanks!


I used Hassan Raza from PSI (055 3232 502) and Kim Van Craenest from Cluttons (056 1742 560). Both are pretty good (Kim slightly better) and responsive. Drop them an SMS in case they do not pick up the phone as they may be in viewings.

2 beds with sea view and balcony? I think Marina Heights 2, Al Maha. Pretty small apartments though.

PS: you need to have 5 useful posts before the PM facility is activated.


----------



## fkw

Brilliant! Thank you so very much!


----------



## shark fish

Hi, 

Greetings!

What a great post here.

I would like to know if possible to get a 2bed plus maids room within al-Reem for budget 110k a year for 3 years contract because it will be paid by my company ADNOC.


----------



## new2aed

Very informative thread. I'll be moving out a couple of weeks before the missus to AD. This will surely help me pick a place that she would approve of


----------



## norampin

Anyone heard of Al Wifaq tower on Reem?

Seems to be a new build?

Any reports?

thanks!"


----------



## rednelly84

I've just signed on a large 1 bed apartment in Al Wifaq for my husband and I. The build quality is good, room sizes and layouts are also good. There are no balconies, but having lived in apartments with balconies, we never use them. Our apartment has a great view over Saadiyat and the city. We viewed a 2 bed as well and they had maid's rooms with adjoining toilet facilities, although the 2 bed layout was odd and didn't have that open feel the 1 beds have. I believe there are 1,2 and 3 beds on floors 4-19 and 20-31/32 have 2/3 beds only. The added facilities are as good as where we are now (Al Muneera) with the beach being built as I type. There is a fully equipped gym, pool, sauna, steam room, Jacuzzi, badminton court, parking and children's playground area. 
We viewed other similar properties on Al Reem but went back to Wifaq a further 2 times. It depends what you're looking for.


----------



## norampin

cheers rednelly, sound good ill check it out when i come over.
i was looking at a 3 bed


----------



## norampin

well,

Im coming in less than 2 weeks now!!

How exciting and im CERTAIN this post will be a huge help in my property search!


----------



## Eiffel

norampin said:


> well,
> 
> Im coming in less than 2 weeks now!!
> 
> How exciting and im CERTAIN this post will be a huge help in my property search!


Hi Norampin...I am also starting in ad in 4 weeks...can you let me know how'll go about attesting marriage, birth and degree docs...I rang Milton Keynes and they told me to post originals only...but I am nervous of doing that,,,did you have to send the originals to Milton Keynes ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy17

norampin said:


> well,
> 
> Im coming in less than 2 weeks now!!
> 
> How exciting and im CERTAIN this post will be a huge help in my property search!


Good luck finding a decent place we are about 5/6 weeks behind you so keep posting we will appreaciate and value your experiences. noticed your other post so will follow both.


----------



## norampin

Eiffel said:


> Hi Norampin...I am also starting in ad in 4 weeks...can you let me know how'll go about attesting marriage, birth and degree docs...I rang Milton Keynes and they told me to post originals only...but I am nervous of doing that,,,did you have to send the originals to Milton Keynes ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you must post originals. The service is very very good.


----------



## norampin

Andy17 said:


> Good luck finding a decent place we are about 5/6 weeks behind you so keep posting we will appreaciate and value your experiences. noticed your other post so will follow both.


Good stuff Andy.
Ill let you know how we get on.

So far:

1. Kids have a school and booked
2. Kids are booked into a summer camp. (Allows for us to search and prep stuff easier)
3. Bookings with agents the day after we arrive
4. Mini bus booked for when we arrive.
5. Staying in an apart hotel for a month.
6. Flights booked/shipping next week.


Party on!


----------



## rednelly84

norampin said:


> cheers rednelly, sound good ill check it out when i come over.
> i was looking at a 3 bed


You're welcome. Just got the keys today actually 

The agent for that block is Tatweer Properties. Found their agents easy to deal with and communication was constant. Would recommend you view the block. There are a couple more towers due for release very, very soon nearby.


----------



## norampin

Thanks...
Do you have any contacts details for the agent please?


----------



## rednelly84

norampin said:


> Thanks...
> Do you have any contacts details for the agent please?


I dealt with Ashfa. The company's office number is 02 446 6447. Good luck.


----------



## norampin

We arrived on wednesday night and started hunting on thursday!

We are looking for a 3 bed in a new build with facilitys ideally under 180.

Im in the process of using a fantastic agent @ Cluttons called Kim. Informative and knows what we want and extremely friendly. Get her quick as she has a bun in the oven!... PM me for her number. She put this together for me:

1) tala tower
Brand new three bedroom apartment with stunning views and balcony.
Open kitchen, maids room, guest toilet and three en suite bedrooms with built in wardrobes.
Annual rent: 175k
Facilities: private pool, kids pool, BBQ area, play area plus access to communal area, walking distance to geant supermarket and 2 minutes drive to boutik mall with many outlets. Paragon mall in walking distance is due to finish in about a year.

2) Etihad towers
Stunning three bedroom apartment with nice views over corniche from the spacious lounge. Closed modern kitchen with stainless kitchen appliances, maids room, two en suite bedrooms and one bedroom with attached bathroom, all with built in wardrobes. The 2 ensuire had a bath that overlooked the bedrooms. All rooms were very good size.
Asking price: 195k
Facilities:Small pool, kids pool, BBQ area and gym, five minutes walking distance from corniche 

3) marasi
Brand new three bedroom apartment with balcony and open kitchen.
Light and bright finishings, including cooker.
Guest toilet, spacious two bedrooms with built in wardrobes, sharing family bathroom, plus one master bedroom with access to balcony and plenty of storage Good size maids room with laundry room attached Annual rent: 182500aed for first floor apartment in building 8 immediately available or 210k for ground floor apartment available from 18th August.
Facilities: pool, kids pool, large gym, many outlets to come available in next six months


----------



## Andy17

norampin said:


> We arrived on wednesday night and started hunting on thursday!
> 
> We are looking for a 3 bed in a new build with facilitys ideally under 180.
> 
> Im in the process of using a fantastic agent @ Cluttons called Kim. Informative and knows what we want and extremely friendly. Get her quick as she has a bun in the oven!... PM me for her number. She put this together for me:
> 
> 1) tala tower
> Brand new three bedroom apartment with stunning views and balcony.
> Open kitchen, maids room, guest toilet and three en suite bedrooms with built in wardrobes.
> Annual rent: 175k
> Facilities: private pool, kids pool, BBQ area, play area plus access to communal area, walking distance to geant supermarket and 2 minutes drive to boutik mall with many outlets. Paragon mall in walking distance is due to finish in about a year.
> 
> 
> 2) Etihad towers
> Stunning three bedroom apartment with nice views over corniche from the spacious lounge. Closed modern kitchen with stainless kitchen appliances, maids room, two en suite bedrooms and one bedroom with attached bathroom, all with built in wardrobes. The 2 ensuire had a bath that overlooked the bedrooms. All rooms were very good size.
> Asking price: 195k
> Facilities:Small pool, kids pool, BBQ area and gym, five minutes walking distance from corniche
> 
> 3) marasi
> Brand new three bedroom apartment with balcony and open kitchen.
> Light and bright finishings, including cooker.
> Guest toilet, spacious two bedrooms with built in wardrobes, sharing family bathroom, plus one master bedroom with access to balcony and plenty of storage Good size maids room with laundry room attached Annual rent: 182500aed for first floor apartment in building 8 immediately available or 210k for ground floor apartment available from 18th August.
> Facilities: pool, kids pool, large gym, many outlets to come available in next six months


Glad you made it out . Very useful info, keep us informed of your progress as we all have this to go through and nothing beats good advice from someone who has just done the biz


----------



## norampin

What has shocked me the most is the maids rooms....Some of them you COULD NOT swing a cat around in. Shocking really.

I viewed:

Sky - The rooms are very odd shape due to the shape of the building.
Durrah - .mmmmm I cant remember why i didnt like this.. I think the rooms were small
Amaya 0 About 5 mins out in the middle of nowhere away from Marina/downtown


----------



## Andy17

glad you are able to give a clearer picture of things the net pictures tend to be rubbish keep on reporting and good luck in the hunt


----------



## rednelly84

Have you looked at Al Rihan Heights at Zayed Sports City? Also, try visiting the ALDAR property office in Khalifa City A if you're interested in a villa or apartment at Al Raha.


----------



## norampin

Thanks Rednelly.

Khalifa city is too far out.
Im looking no further than Reem or Corniche atm.

I liked Etihad alot, but the facilities were bad.

I really like the marina and the facilitys. Im now considering 4 beds as we need the size but dont want the villas as they are remote.


----------



## rednelly84

I've lived both in the city and off island and liked aspects of both. Now I'm back near my old Tourist Club stomping ground but far enough away so feel like I have the best of both worlds. I liked living off island as it had more of a holiday resort feel to it bit certainly don't miss my 25min commute!

I agree with you about Etihad Towers...you're just paying for the name and location.

Perhaps try villas in Khalidiyah or Al Bateen as those areas are lovely but perhaps slightly pricey, not sure.

Sounds like you're almost there though


----------



## rednelly84

Oh and the old Hilton Baynounah on the corniche has been converted into apartments and released recently...worth looking at.


----------



## Mangerhanagment

Hi, can anyone please tell me if there's an office or something on the island that you can just turn up to and view flats, similar to the aldar set up at raha? Or do any agents have an office there? 

Also can anyone set me straight on district cooling? Some people are telling me it's about 1000dhs a month and others are saying it doesn't even cost 200. I'm only after a 1 bed so I'm hoping it doesn't affect bills too much

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

Mangerhanagment said:


> Hi, can anyone please tell me if there's an office or something on the island that you can just turn up to and view flats, similar to the aldar set up at raha? Or do any agents have an office there?


No. Sorouh and Tamouh the two master developers do have some flats that they show, but the majority of the flats need to be seen through private agents. 

SOme buildings (for example, AL Durrah tower and Bayview) are all owned (or managed) by single developers/agencies, so they are all shown by those guys. However, these are available to be seen through private agents as well, and regardless of who you rent it with you still need to pay 5%.


----------



## rednelly84

Get a copy of AD Week and flick to the back pages.


----------



## gypsipoet

I am also considering Al Reem. Am going to look at some flats today (Ocean Terrace) so will let you know! I am new in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Mangerhanagment

thanks. ill grab a copy tomorrow and try and schedule some viewings for sunday and have a look. good luck with your search gypsipoet


----------



## norampin

gypsipoet said:


> I am also considering Al Reem. Am going to look at some flats today (Ocean Terrace) so will let you know! I am new in Abu Dhabi.


I saw Ocean terrace. 3beds yesterday. Was small bedrooms and tiny cubby hole from the kitchen. Overall dark and well worn.

I have now secured a flat in Tala...Great views but smaller balcony than Ocean. Ocean had a very good sized balcony.

Ill update this thread in a few days when i have a moment with all the info i have gained after viewing 10+ flats!...

If you need an AMAZING agent let me know and ill pass on the info. The agents here can get any flat that is with any agent, its not like the uk and restricted.


----------



## norampin

I cannot upload videos on here as a 3 min video takes 45 mins to upload!.

I have made a new Facebook group which i will ad pics and photos to so all can view and ask questions.... Most are videos though. When i move into my place in 2 weeks i will upload them.

If you have any questions please let me know....

Kim from Cluttons is a superstar. Friendly, professional and always on your side compared to the other agents i have dealt with. Tell her Tarek sent you. 
00971- (0) 56 1742 560

One thing to remember - If you like your agent they can get ANY flat in Abu Dhabi. If you see a flat you like on a website, speak to your agent and they will find it for you.


----------



## norampin

Join the new FB group here so i can keep you all updated.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/141105339429235/


----------



## norampin

Just addded some videos of Marina, Durah and pics. More to follow as my internet at Grand Millennium is PISS POOR!


----------



## nafets

I just decided to move top Al Durrah tower, had some good reviews and looking forward to it


----------



## KumRuzvelt

*What are new tipps for Al Reem?*



rsinner said:


> Having spent about a month looking for a *2-bed apartment* in Reem Island, these are my observations [I moved from Dubai, where were spoilt by a very good apartment and community]:
> 1. Sun and Sky Tower - very good build. But not the "community" feel we were looking at. The pool and gym are amazing. The added convenience of the small mall, but ad 5 minutes to your commute to AD
> 2. We were looking for 2 bed + maids + balcony. The only one that fit the bill was Amaya tower, which is in one corner of the island and feels like the middle of nowhere. the two apartments that we saw there had tiny maids rooms, and the bedrooms were small
> 3. Bayview has 2 bed + maids (no balconies). But it is a small building and apparently fully occupied. Otherwise the best in terms of value for money
> 4. Tala tower is next to Bayview - not yet opened, but looks like it has balconies.
> 5. Ocean Terrace - next to Bayview and Tala. Very good spacious apartments, and a great sunny pool. Just across the road from Geant. Apparently it has two bed + maids, but none were available. The building is almost full. The views from the apartments available were towards Reem Island and not that great.
> 6. Burooj views - okay layout but TINY kitchen. The apartment is not very spacious but not very tiny either. Plus side is that it has a balcony with a view.
> 7. Maha - TINY. has balconies though. May be good for a couple who need an additional storage space or the occasional guest bedroom
> 8. Marina Heights 2 - AGain, TINY. Same layout as Maha actually
> 9. Marina HEights 1 - has better sized 2 beds, and a decent balcony, but all the two beds have a view of Reem Island (meaning construction + sand)
> 10. Marina Blue - Saw some decent sized apartments (similar to MH1), but no balcony and the view is of the island.
> 
> All of #6-10 are next to each other, and have access to Geant just through the parking lot. They also have a pretty good community area
> 
> 11. Al Durrah Tower - slightly away from the buildings above (meaning a 4-5 min walk to Geant). VERY spacious 2 beds, and the best kitchen we saw. Unfortunately the pool is tiny and no kids area. The reason we didnt take this was that only lower floors were available, with a view of the cranes (idle) bang opposite the window.
> 12. RAK Tower - spacious, great views, but no balconies. The pool and kids area are great (but the pool only gets partial sunshine). A 7-min walk to Geant. We ended up taking a place here. The only other places we liked were Bayview and Ocean Terrace.
> 
> #3-12 are all on Marina square. I think apart from Al Durrah and Bayview, all are managed by 360 Estate Management, who have been pretty responsive in my limited experience. I am not sure why pools and childrens playing areas would be built next to each other - just not safe, but this is how it is in all buildings. Also, this means that pools do not have a lot of privacy or at least quietness, if there are children playing around or families having BBQs
> 
> 13. There is a new tower Marina Bay by Damac which has recently opened. We even viewed an apartment there which was spacious and had a balcony (with great views). But it had a very weird layout for our taste. Also, the building is in the middle of nowhere (but not as far away as Amaya).
> 
> 360 Estate Management have a VERY limited inventory of apartments. So you would probably need to use a private agent. I can recommend two very good agents for Reem, so do PM me if someone needs details.
> For SUn and SKy we used a private agent as well, but I had heard that you could rent directly from Sorouh (not sure). For AL Durrah, someone told me that you could directly rent from Aabar without paying any 5% fee, but when I called their leasing dept. they said they would charge 5% as well. Bayview is all from First Gulf Properties, so irrespective of whether you use an agent or not, you would need to pay a 5% charge.


This was very informative post. However, several years passed in meanwhile.
Is there any news about which tower to look on Al Reem, if I would like following:
1. 2 bedroom flat (maid room would be nice plus). I will accept one without balcony, it all other is good. 
2. arround 130-140k per year
3. to have super market and basic shops, pharmacy, etc, wihtin a block.
4. to have decent gym, pool and children playground
5. not needed to be new, but still not to be easy visble that it is old and already worn out...
4. bus station would be a plus, considering that my wife would not drive for beggining


----------



## rsinner

A few new buildings have opened up so you will have to look for yourself as even I haven't been around recently - after 3 years in the current apartment we might start looking out towards the end of this year.

Based on the description above, the whole of Marina Square, buildings around Sun/Sky Tower (Gate, Arc, a random small building, Mangrove etc), and the ones around the Northern tip (Amaya towers etc) fit [not sure if buses go there though]. So you would need to look around when you are here. 

There is ALWAYS something missing!


----------



## AlexDhabi

Your problem with any good place with facilities and/or desirable location is going to be the budget. Reem prices are very high right now. The Arc or Gate Towers might work for you (nice facilities for children, close to supermarket and the bus route).
Last year my 2-BR in Sun Tower went up to 160K. I moved to Eastern Mangroves to a 1-BR and now this year they are going for 130-145K!


----------



## KumRuzvelt

AlexDhabi said:


> Your problem with any good place with facilities and/or desirable location is going to be the budget. Reem prices are very high right now. The Arc or Gate Towers might work for you (nice facilities for children, close to supermarket and the bus route).
> Last year my 2-BR in Sun Tower went up to 160K. I moved to Eastern Mangroves to a 1-BR and now this year they are going for 130-145K!


Thanks for this update, thus looking on dubizzle.com gave me wrong impression that there is a loads of flats in Reem, for this range 130/140k. 

Alexdhabi, Coming back to original question - what would be some possible alternative to Reem, for my above described life style? Just to evaluate one more...

Additionally, what is your impression about those Gate towers? Pros and cons?

thanks,


----------



## iggles

I live in Gate Towers

It's nice, good gym pool etc. No real complaints. I hate marble floor but hey with are in ME.

Only con is the windows don't get washed as much as you'd like.


----------



## KumRuzvelt

*Hydra Avenue?*

I am seeing recently on dubizzle some quite good deals for
Hydra avenue - city of lights.
Any info about those? 
It seems from googlempas that man can easly by foot reach other buidlings (shops, restaurants) in sky/sun/gate towers. Have I got it right?


----------



## iggles

Are there any apartments that aren't marble flooring? I completely wiped my self out this morning leaving the shower. I mean I landed on my shoulder. 

I think if I wasn't so strong and asphetically pleasing - I'd of broken my arm


----------



## Adlia2015

Hi .. the post has been great help.
As I am looking for 4 BR aptm, and the supply are not many, I am comparing the al reem with Burj Muhamad (WTC).
Anyone has done comparison ?

Cheers


----------



## T'challa_Udaku

iggles said:


> Are there any apartments that aren't marble flooring? I completely wiped my self out this morning leaving the shower. I mean I landed on my shoulder.
> 
> I think if I wasn't so strong and asphetically pleasing - I'd of broken my arm


Get that shoulder checked iggles. I had a similar landing with a slight crunch, never had it checked only for it to pop out later as I leant on it one morning when waking up.


----------



## mv5869

Is it Ok to revive this old thread? There's so much great info in here that it seems a shame to let it disappear...

What has changes on Reem in the last year or two? I'm now looking to get an apartment there and this thread is really useful - but perhaps out of date?

It's interesting to see that some people who have a balcony say they never end up using them. I've always considered a balcony to be a must-have for me, which restricts the choice a bit. What do others think about having balcony? If you have one do you consider it important?

I'd like to be in an area where I can walk to the supermarket, cafe or just walk anywhere to be honest, ideally with a community feel and some nice views. And space is important too because I currently have a 5 bed house back in London so even if I leave a lot behind I'll still have plenty of stuff


----------



## AlexM1985

About to move out to Abu Dhabi and looking to rent on Reem or in Tourist Club.

My budget is around 140k for a 2 bed flat with a balcony, in a decent block with a swimming pool and parking.

Is that realistic?


----------



## rsinner

AlexM1985 said:


> About to move out to Abu Dhabi and looking to rent on Reem or in Tourist Club.
> 
> My budget is around 140k for a 2 bed flat with a balcony, in a decent block with a swimming pool and parking.
> 
> Is that realistic?


Quite realistic in Reem Island where rents have fallen recently. Check our dubizzle.com or propertyfinder.ae


----------



## AlexM1985

Thanks! Yes, I've been looking and can see plenty of nice places within my budget.

I spoke to my employer (I'm starting in a month) and they told me that once I find a place to pass it to them and they take on the contract. The advantage to me is that I pay out of monthly salary rather than up front (big benefit).

The disadvantage is that they are a big, prestigious employer so there will probably be no ability to negotiate. I even heard people put prices up when they hear the employer is taking on the contract.


----------

